# Do You want a divorce.



## David H (Apr 11, 2011)

A judge was interviewing a woman regarding her pending divorce, and asked, 
?What are the grounds for your divorce??


She replied,
?About four acres and a nice little home in the middle of the property with a stream running by.?


?No,? he said, 
?I mean what is the foundation of this case??


?It is made of concrete, brick and mortar,? she responded.


?I mean,? he continued, 
?What are your relations like??


?I have an aunt and uncle living here in town, and so do my husband?s parents.?


He said, 
?Do you have a real grudge??


?No,? she replied, 
?We have a two-car driveway and have never really needed one.?


?Please,? he tried again, 
?is there any infidelity in your marriage??


?Yes, both my son and daughter have stereo sets. 
We don?t necessarily like the music, but the answer to your questions is yes.?


?Ma?am, does your husband ever beat you up??


?Yes,? she responded, 
?about twice a week he gets up earlier than I do.?


Finally, in frustration, the judge asked, 
?Lady, why do you want a divorce??


?Oh, I don?t want a divorce,? she replied.
?I?ve never wanted a divorce. 


My husband does.


He said 
*.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
he can?t communicate with me.*


----------



## Caroline (Apr 12, 2011)

I know lots of relationships like this one...


----------



## HOBIE (May 16, 2015)

I like the bit "Does he beat you up "?


----------

